# Yet an other Rotary Table, Direct Turning



## necchiom (Dec 31, 2019)

Good morning folks.
I finally won over shyness (or laziness...) and I decided to share my experience on developing a sligthly modified version of the Harold Hall: Rotary Table, Direct Turning.
"Modified" because casually I found a bigger piece of cast iron than what suggested by the original drawings... Furthermore because I had to convert dimensions from Imperial to millimeters.
Here is what I've done so far. Last, but not least, I apologize for my bad spaghetti english.


----------



## necchiom (Dec 31, 2019)

To whom interested on metric drawings....


----------



## dethrow55 (Dec 31, 2019)

hello not to be a wise guy , the origional drawings are in metric. nice!  happy new year


----------



## necchiom (Dec 31, 2019)

Approaching the T-Slots...

@dethrow55; unfortunately what I've got are in inches...


----------



## dethrow55 (Dec 31, 2019)

wow thats strange because in the book that i have, its metric . maybe there is a metric and imperial version of the drawings.


----------



## necchiom (Jan 3, 2020)

Further progresses...


----------



## necchiom (Jan 15, 2020)

dethrow55 said:


> wow thats strange because in the book that i have, its metric . maybe there is a metric and imperial version of the drawings.


https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/a-samll-rortary-table-by-g-h-thomas.31855/


----------



## dethrow55 (Jan 15, 2020)

looking good


----------



## awake (Jan 16, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## necchiom (Jan 20, 2020)

During the weekend I had some hours for producing new parts, improve and finish some others.
Here are some pictures.
Unfortunately I am discovering that the original design, in my humble o pinion..., has some conceptual lacks.
Nose, pin and reference hole in the rotary table is in an hyperstatic condition so no way to fine tune the alignment among the three axes.
I am thinking about a different solution based on a eccentric rotating bush.


----------

